# Clearing the low tire pressure warning light.



## yellowshirtguy (Jun 26, 2007)

Had a tire go low in my '08 Altima, low tire pressure light came on. Had the tire repaired, but the light is still on. Now the dealership wants to charge me $50.00 to clear the light. Does anyone know of a way I can do it myself. Thanks,


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

That sucks! Some dealerships are ACTUALLY charging to reset the TPM light? Wow!...:loser:

We don't charge at all, at my dealership!


----------



## mpe235 (Jan 19, 2009)

Set all of the tires to 36 psi and drive a couple miles. The light will go out by itself. If it doesn't there is another problem with the system.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

mpe235 said:


> Set all of the tires to 36 psi and drive a couple miles. The light will go out by itself. If it doesn't there is another problem with the system.


Exactly what I did.


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

when you start the car does the tpms light flash or stay solid. If solid then set the pressure to 35psi and drive for 3 miles. If flashing the bcm will need to re register all the tpms monitors. You might have a bad sensor too. Go to some other dealership, most don't charge.


----------



## WilliamGCash (Sep 15, 2009)

My light has been staying on too, I need to take to a dealership, but haven't found the time yet. Hopefully dealerships down here don't charge $50 for it, that's ridiculous, definitely something I feel like should be done for free.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Some Toyota's have a button under the dash with an emblem on it that sorta looks like a flat tire. Had to...believe it or not...RTFM to find it...the Owner's Manual that is.
Amazing how helpful those things are...


----------



## edela4 (Oct 25, 2017)

I just bought my nissan sentra 2014 used great car but about 1 week into driving it the tire pressure light went on . I took it to the dealer they said tires all had correct amt of air but the sensor could be bad. did not leave it . cant afford it right now..so been driving it with the light on. is this bad? as long as i check the tires routinely for air pressure..or can I have it disconnected or taken off.. I am so used to older cars.. frustrated otherwise runs great


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

A lot of people drive with winter tires with no sensors in and the dash light on all winter. Sensors are expensive, add to the cost of tire changeovers, and are fairly limited in terms of what they actually do. But I guess if you are clueless ,never check your tires, and have no understanding of the relation between air temp and tire pressure, a warning light might warn you that your tire(s) is dangerously low on pressure.
Other thing is that the sensors are battery operated, and its possible that one of yours has worn out early or a bit earlier than the others. I think the average life if about 5 years for a tpms. A tire shop could probably help you out much cheaper than the dealer will. However as long as you check your tire pressure manually regularly, this is not something you need to rush out and spend money on if you don't want to.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Disabling a TPMS system is technically illegal and won't pass state inspection if it has been discovered that it has been disabled. However, they can't fail inspection because the TPMS warning light is "on," because that shows the system is working, albeit is indicating a problem. As mentioned, TPMS sensors have a lifespan until the batteries fail, which are non-serviceable. Best time to replace them is when you need a new set of tires, then replace them with a set of Dorman direct-fit TPMS sensors from Rockauto.com. They work just as good as OEM but are half the cost (about $40 ea.) and have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## zokfend (Oct 27, 2017)

I've tried setting my tire pressures to 38+ and drove for almost an hour, but my light is still on, . . . has been for over a year.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its because one of the sensors is defective.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

...one or more of the sensors, likely.


----------

